# Bottles...stuck on the hospital teats :(



## AP

I bought a lovely set of teats and bottles, of all shapes and sizes, yet Alex won't feed properly unless its the disposable Cow n Gate teats that the hospital supplied.

However they gave me the go ahead to sterilize them and they are fine. The hospital gave me about 10 teats and i have just bought 52 from another preemie mum on eBay, which should last us.

Did anyone else have a problem weaning from hospital teats? I did take my own bottles in hospital but Alex sneaked out before we got a chance to use them.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

OMG we were stuck on hospital teats till about 11 weeks it was a nightmare

we started doing his dream feeds with the normal bottles then started giving him the bottles every other feed

he will now drink from any bottle you give him

i did notice he like the teat better on the dr brown / avent i think its because they are a similar shape .


----------



## snowgirl

As pinksnowball says, the dr browns bottle teats are good, my boys took to them better than avent or TT in the early days. Now they only use Avent. But yeah, I had a similar problem and we took some hospital teats home and used them for a while.


----------



## bumpsmum

we came home on them too but after a few days got him on TT ones as e was BF initially and last feed was EBM think thats how he took to them. Do you find they clog and block alot? we did thought Matthew was not taking enough turned out a good few blocked and he was knackered trying to sook for no reward :dohh: x


----------



## weebubbles

we were stuck on NUK teats until8 weeks until he would take the avent teats. It was a nightmare but it got better.


----------



## AP

I'm going to attempt some Dr Browns/avent now....wish me luck. She is still on the hospital teats. I actually had to buy some online. Its ridiculous!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

have you tried the mam ones?? ive just changed rescently and alex feeds alot better with them !


----------



## CazH

We use the NUK ones and get them from Boots they were reccomended by the unit for prems.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I brought home one C&B premmie teat from the hospital, which I use when feeding Andrew his EBM with vitamins in, as I need to make sure he gets them! I also keep the C&G in reserve for if he's really upset and not feeding successfully. But the rest of the time we're using Breastflow bottles, and he really enjoys them.


----------



## chloep

Hi all the nurse told us to get the NUK teats from poundland you get 3 in a pack for £1 BARGAIN!! They are exactly the same as the ones the hospital uses. We also got told to buy the bottles from poundland because the teats fit the bottle really well. Hope this will be helpful to you all and save you some money xx


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah we were but the hospital said unless chloe and jaycee took to normal bottles we wouldnt be allowed to take them home so I had to make them take a tommee tippee bottle and after about an hr of fussing they took it.. Its hard work but I also stole some teats just incase lol! Didnt need them though as the girls took to the tommee tippee after a while and now they use any bottle..


----------

